# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  نلتمس من طيب قلوبكم الدعاء...

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمــ
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم احباتي...


ثوابُ الدُّعاء للمُؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات


روى الشيخ الصدوق في كتابه: "ثواب الأعمال" (ص161 ـ 162) ، عن الأئمَّة - عليهم السلام - 
رواياتٍ في هذا الموضوع، هي على التوالي:

1- عن الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام أنه كان يقول: 
"مَن دعا لإخوانه من المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات،
 وكَّلَ اللهُ به عن كلِّ مؤمن ملكاً يدعو له" . 

2- وعن الإمام الرضا عليه السلام قال: "ما من مؤمن يدعو للمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات، 
إلاَّ كتب الله له بكل مؤمن ومؤمنة حسنة منذ بعث 
الله آدم إلى أن تقوم الساعة" .

3- وعن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال: "مَن قال كلَّ يوم خمساً وعشرين مرّةً:
 اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات، كتب الله له 
بعدد كلِّ مُؤمن مضى وكلِّ مُؤمن بقي إلى يوم 
القيامة حسنةً، ومحا عنه سيئةً ورفع له درجةً" . 

4- وعن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله:
 ما من عبد دعا للمؤمنين والمؤمنات، إلاَّ ردَّ الله عليه مثلَ الذي دعا لهم 
من كلِّ مؤمن ومؤمنة مضى من أوّل الدهر وهو آت 
إلى يوم القيامة، وإنَّ العبد ليؤمر به إلى النار
 يسحب، فيقول المؤمنون والمؤمنات: يا ربَّنا ! هذا الذي كان يدعو لنا،
 فشفِّعْنا فيه، فيُشفِّعُهم اللهُ فيه، فينجو من النار" .

5- وعن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام قال: "قال 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله: إذا دعا أحدكم 
فَلْيَعُمَّ ؛ فإنَّه أوجبُ للدُّعاء" 




تتقلب صفحات الحياة وتتعدد الأحداث التي تمر 
على الإنسان ، فينال منها ما 
ينال و 
« هل تجيء الأيام بما نحب ؟
ما أكثر العواصف التي تهبُّ علينا ، وتملأ 
آفاقنا بالغيوم المرعدة ، وكم يواجَه المرء
 بما يكره ، ويُحرم ما يشتهي » [1] .
ومن تلك الأحداث والعواصف التي تواجه الإنسان
 « المرض » 
فلا يكاد يخلو إنسان من 
عارض يمر به ، فيصاب بمرض أو يوجد 
عنده من يمر بمرض من الأمراض التي 
لا يملك داءها ودواءها إلا الله 
- سبحانه وتعالى  ( وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ )

( الشعراء : 80 ) .


اخواتي واخواني في منتدانا الغاليــ
هناك شخص ينتمي الى هذه العائله...
محتاج الى دعائكم في ظاهر الغيب
هي 
امنيات واهلها



فعلي كل شخص يدخل هذه الصفحه ان يشارك
في الدعاء لهم في قضاء حوائجهم وشفاء مرضاهم وجبر قلوبهم
ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير
رحم الله والديكم عن النار والعذاب
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


تحياتي لكم
والى جميع من شارك معي في طرح
الفكره...

دمعة على السطور
ورده محمديه

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء :::: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
يالله بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
والسر المستودع فيها
أن تشافي كل مريض يا الله
وبالخصوص من قصدناهم بدعائنا
يارب وأمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والسلوان
وأمنن عليهم وعلى موتاهم بالرحمة
وشافي مرضاهم وأجعل لهم نصيباً من الصبر يالله ..
وأجعلهم راضيين بقسمهم يا الله ..
الله يخفف على قلوبهم كل هالمصائب التي 
حلت كأختبار من رب العالمين ..
في ميزان حسناتكم يارب ..
والله يقضي كل حوائجم يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


عندما يستوطنون نفسك .....

فيبيتون في القلب مُدرعين برباط الأخوة ....

مُحصنين بجدران القلب ....


وتصيبهم مجرد شوكة .....!!

ترى القلب ينزف ...........

والشرايين تتقطع لألمهم ......


أمنيات الغالية على قلبي .....

لاأملك إلا طهر الدعاء .......وصدقه ...

وذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ...لتعجيل فرجكم بحقهم ...


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء..

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يامُجيب المضطر..وياكاشف الضر......بحق المضطر صاحب العصر والزمان ...وبحق مصيبته بأمه الزهراء...

فرج عن المكروبين من شيعته .....بحق ضلع الزهراء....بحق جنين الزهراء...

وبحق حزنك وكربك وقلبك الكسير......اجبر قلوبهم الكسيرة ...

وارحم موتاهم واشفي مرضاهم ...


اللهم امسح على قلوبهم بالصبر .....

وامسح على أبدانهم بيدك الرحيمة ....

فأنت الشافي المعافي ....


غاليتي أمنيات ...ثقي....نحنُ معكِ يدنا على يديكِ...

وبإذن الله لن ننساكم من الدعاء.....




غاليتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة ..أيتها الأخت المؤازرة للجميع ...

قضى الله حوائجكِ كما سعيتي لقضاء حوائج أخواتك بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...


أخية ..

لم يكن لوضع لقبي اي أهمية هنا .....

بارك الله بجهودكِ المعطاءة ووفقكِ لخدمة المؤمنين ...


موفقة جميعاً احبة قلبي.....ومقضية حوائجكم ...من القلب من القلب وبقووة ادعو لكم ..

والله ارحم الراحمين......وهو اللطيف الخبير....



دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

واعذروني على التقصير.......

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*حقيقة ألمني قلبي عند قراءة اسم امنيات*
*صعبت عليَ نفسي اني افتقدها ولا اعلم مابها*
*ولا اوازرها بالقليل من دعاائي ..واخجلاتاه منها..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل عل فاطمة وأبوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها* 
*وبحق الائمة المعصومين جميعاً عليهم السلام*
*إلا ما فرجت على المقصودة واهلها همهم*
*وكشفت كربهم واذهبت غمهم*
*وازلت الحزن عنهم وشافيت مرضاهم بحق مريض كربلاء*
*وان ترحم فقيدهم وتلهمهم الصبر والسلوان*
*يارب العالمين دعوتك بحق الاسماء الكريمة الا ماسهلتها عليهم*
*وجعلت حزنهم سهلا فإنك إن شئت جعلت الحزن سهلاً يسيراً*

*اوخيتي دمعه جزاكِ الله الف خيرا ع المبادرة الطيبه*
*اتمنى تطمنيني على امنياات اترجاكِ*
*هي اخت غاليه ع قلبي والله*
*ومقضيه حوائجحكِ وحوائجهم بحق محمد واله الاطهار*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء"
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
يالله بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
والسر المستودع فيها
أن تشافي كل مريض يا الله
وبالخصوص من قصدناهم بدعائنا أمنيات مجروحه واهلها
يارب وأمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والسلوان
وأمنن عليهم وعلى موتاهم بالرحمة
وشافي مرضاهم يالله ..~

غاليتي أمنيات مجروحه اعذري تقصيري ..~
فإني لا املك غيرر الدعااء لكم بالصبر والسلوااان
والشفاااء العاجل وقضااء حوائجكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه جزيتي خير الجزااء بمبادرتك هذه المبادره وهذا يدل على طيب اصلك 
ومقضية حوائجك بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء"

" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
يالله بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
والسر المستودع فيها
أن تشافي كل مريض يا الله
وبالخصوص من قصدناهم بدعائنا أمنيات مجروحه واهلها
يارب وأمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والسلوان
وأمنن عليهم وعلى موتاهم بالرحمة
وشافي مرضاهم يالله ..~

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
اللهم انا نسألك ونتوجه اليك بنبي الهدى محمدوآله الاطهار
وبحق فاطمه وامها وابيها وبعلها وبنيها 
والتسعة المعصومين من ذرية بنيها ،،والسر المستودع فيها 
ان تشافي كل مريض من مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
لاسيما من قصدناهم بالدعاء وطلبنا لهم الشفاء والعافيه
امنيات واهلها ...
الهي نسألك بحق شيبة الحسين ووقفته على اخيهابا الفضل العباس محنى ظهره من المصيبه
وبحق كفوف ابالفضل العباس 
 وبحق خدر الحوراء زينب وبحق ضلع الزهراء عليهم السلام 
لاتردلنا دعاء ...
اللهم امسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والايمان بالقضاء والقدر
شافي مرضاهم  وارحم موتاهم وموتا المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
غاااليتي امنيات ..قلبي معااااك ..
دمعتنا الغاااليه كل الشكر لك ولقلبك الطيييب

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



ألهم بحق جاهئك و كبريائك و بحق نور وجهك و جبروتك و ملكوت ، أن تشافي وتعافي اختنا  أمنيات مجروحه واهلها  برحمتك ياكريم ..

اللهم ارحم فقيدهم وعافي مصابهم والهم ذويهم الصبر يارحمن يارحيم.

اللهم يامفرج الهموم يامنفس الكروب ياعلام الغيوب ياغفور ياودود ياأرحم الراحمين فرج همها وونفس كربتها وأشرح لها صدرها وأذهب غيظ قلبها وبشرها بما يسرها يارب العالمين ياسميع الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات يامحي العظام بعد الممات..بحق فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع 

ماعليك شر اخيه وقلبنا معاش والله .


 خيتو دمعة طفله فيك الخير والبركة والله  ماتقصري .وربي يسعدك ويسر امورك ياكريم

----------


## نبراس،،،

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
يالله بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
والسر المستودع فيها
أن تشافي مرضااهم ومرضى المؤمنيين والمؤمنات 
وأمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والسلوان
وأمنن عليهم وعلى موتاهم بالرحمة
اللهم احشر موتااهم مع محمد وال محمد 
وشافي مرضااهم بحق مريض كربلاء
دمعة طفله يتيمه رحم الله واالديش والله يجزااش خيير 
على هذي الوقفه مع صاحبتش

----------


## النظره البريئه

" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء"

" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

همس الصمت
دمعة على السطور
شذى الزهراء
عوامية صفوانية
النظره البريئه
فرح
ام الحلوين
نبراس
احسنتم ورحم الله والديكم عن النار والعذاب
مشكورين حبايبي الله لااا يحرمنا من طيب قلوبكم وصفاء اروحكم
وان شاءالله نوقف معاكم في الافراح
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور
دعاء مستجاب يارب العالمين...(تسلم عليكم امنيات)

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء"

" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
" أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء "
يالله بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها
والسر المستودع فيها
أن تشافي كل مريض يا الله
وبالخصوص من قصدناهم بدعائنا أمنيات مجروحه واهلها
يارب وأمسح على قلوبهم بالصبر والسلوان
وأمنن عليهم وعلى موتاهم بالرحمة
وشافي مرضاهم يالله ..~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
(أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ)
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..
اللهم شافها بشفائك وعافيها بعافيتك .. وألبسها ثوب العافية .. يالله ياكريم..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم

أخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء /
دمعة طفلة يتيمة
وردة محمديه
همس الصمت
دمعة على السطور
شذى الزهراء
عوامية صفوانية
النظره البريئه
فرح
ام الحلوين
نبراس

كل الشكر لكم طيب وصدق دعواتكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وأطآل الله في أعماركم وأعمار حبايبكم 
ووفقكم الله لكل خير وصلاح
أشعر أن لساني يعجز عن شكركم لوقوفكم بجانبي 
فرج الله عنكم كل كرب وأزال عنكم كل هم وغم 
وقضى الله لكم جميع حوائجكم 
وجزاكم الجنة إن شاء الله 
ولا آرآكم مكروه في عزيزٌ لديكم 
دمتم في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه
في أمان الله
مودتي لكم وأعذب تحياتي

أختكم : أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*حقيقة ألمني قلبي عند قراءة اسم امنيات*
*صعبت عليَ نفسي اني افتقدها ولا اعلم مابها*
*ولا اوازرها بالقليل من دعاائي ..واخجلاتاه منها..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل عل فاطمة وأبوها وبعلها وبنوها والسر المستودع فيها* 
*وبحق الائمة المعصومين جميعاً عليهم السلام*
*إلا ما فرجت على المقصودة واهلها همهم*
*وكشفت كربهم واذهبت غمهم*
*وازلت الحزن عنهم وشافيت مرضاهم بحق مريض كربلاء*
*وان ترحم فقيدهم وتلهمهم الصبر والسلوان*
*يارب العالمين دعوتك بحق الاسماء الكريمة الا ماسهلتها عليهم*
*وجعلت حزنهم سهلا فإنك إن شئت جعلت الحزن سهلاً يسيراً*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يا أم البنين أنخاك لأختي أمنيات مجروحه وتقوم مريضتهم بالسلامه وتقر عينها برؤية جنينها سالم يارب العالمين
انخه وجبدي امصدعة 
بأم البنين الأربعة 

انخاك وقلبي صادي 
ومنك أريد مرادي 

عطيني وبردي افادي 
بجاه الجتل بالمشرعة 

انخه وقلبي منهضم 
ابغي شفاء لهذا الألم 

وبجاه شيال العلم 
الطاحت كفوفه امقطعة 

انخاك أنا وقلبي بوجل 
ابغي مرادي بالعجل 

ابحرمة اوليدك بو الفضل 
اوقفة حسين بمصرعه 

جيتك أنا حيرانه 
ومنك نريد شفانا 


بجاه الحسين وفجعته باخوانه 
ونادى ويجري مدمعه 

الله يساعد حالته 
من شاف مجتوله اخوته 

والقوم تطلب رقبته 
بجاهه وبعظم الفاجعة 

بحق الشهيد بكربلا 
ترفع ياربي هالبلا

وانزور سادات الملا 
وجب يارب هالدعاء 

مولاي يارب السما 
بجاه التغسل بالدمه 

وفقنا لخدمة مأتمه 
واللي قره واللي اسمعه

----------


## النظره البريئه

:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::
:: أمن يجيب المظطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ::

----------


## حلاالكون

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء..

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء..

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------

